# clarifying the status of VirtualBox 5.2.6 remote access (emulators/virtualbox-ose) (edit: Talking about FreeBSD as host)



## pkc (Mar 23, 2018)

Guys,

Just fired up a Headless instance and I've been trying to figure out how to get either VRDE or VNC working. My understanding is that VRDE is not currently supported on FreeBSD. However I can see that this package was built with VNC support (by looking at the build options) but I have not figured out how to enable it. It seems that the method for enabling it has changed over the versions so the material I have found on Google has not clarified the issue much. It seems like it may not be possible on FreeBSD due to something to do with extension packs not being supported or something. I appreciate any advice.

Thanks


EDIT: I need to clarify that I am talking about running VirtualBox inside FreeBSD, FreeBSD is the host and in this case Windows is the guest.


----------

